# what kind of frame is this?



## paw (Jan 16, 2007)

any one tell me what kind of frame this is.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks like the old KHS FS tandem.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

looks like a Chuck's Bikes FS tandem frame.


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> looks like a Chuck's Bikes FS tandem frame.


+1. The general look of the frame, rear triangle, that huge pivot and of course the blue color (I think that's the only color they came in) are the dead give-aways.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd say its a KHS


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I'd say its a KHS


Saying it doesn't make it so...

Here's a photo of the one-year-only, one-size-fits-all, any color you want so long as it's red 1997 KHS Tandemania Pro FXT:










Full specs can be found at BikePedia:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=69355


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

+2 on Chuck's Bikes. I had one that looked just like it. I broke the frame just above the shock pivot on the rear seat post last year. I replaced it with a Fandango hardtail frame from Alex.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I have one of these frames in the shop. Bought it as a possible import product, then gave it a good once over when it got here. Hung it up in the back room and forgot about it. It's on the scrap pile now...


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 5, 2009)

so is this frame total junk ( the one the OP put up ) ? I was wondering because I found a complete bike for sale and have been thinking about a tandem for my wife and I . We really don't need a FS but if the price is right and it's not total junk then what the heck.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

TandemGeek said:


> Saying it doesn't make it so...
> 
> Here's a photo of the one-year-only, one-size-fits-all, any color you want so long as it's red 1997 KHS Tandemania Pro FXT:
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like a KHS to me either.

..... here would be the "any color you like as long as it's navy blue" model. '97 or '98 I was told.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

dhoffroad said:


> so is this frame total junk ( the one the OP put up ) ? I was wondering because I found a complete bike for sale and have been thinking about a tandem for my wife and I . We really don't need a FS but if the price is right and it's not total junk then what the heck.


Depends on your goals and budget, and the asking price and spec of the bike. It may be a deal, or you may be better served (and, hence, get more enjoyment) by spending more upfront to get a better bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I know this thread is a lil' old, but my boss happen to have a very nice, pretty much new condition 1997 KHS Tandemania Pro FXT in his collection and damn that is such a sweet piece of bike to hang in the shop. He'd let it go for under $1k, and I'd love to have this neat looking tandem hanging in my own workshop, but I'm really clueless about the real-life performance of this bike and if it's worth it or just another piece of junk that should be used as decoration ?

Thanks !


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

"Worth it" is going to be subjective. For that same ~$1K you could pick up a Cannondale mountain tandem and probably get more use, speed, and fun out of it, and certainly more money on the back end if you decide to let it go.

You mention having it hang in your workshop. For art, $1K doesn't seem so bad. 

IIRC, the KHS rear suspension is somewhat flexy. Parts gotta be NLA. So, again, it depends on what you want from it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I want it more as a piece of display than to really ride it. I'm not into tandem mountain biking. Of course I would go ride it just for fun every now and then, but not for real MTB rides. It's more like old sports cars, you want it in your garage just because it's nice to have it, not because you're looking for a new ride.

What I meant for "worth it" is what would be a decent price for this bike. Is it rare ? Is it something with historic value ? Is it actually a very nice bike for that era ? I just want to have an idea of what I'm getting into.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

As a display, that's probably the cheapest way to get into a full-suspension tandem for wall art. It would be more interesting to look at than the 'Dale.

But, as wall art, value is somewhat uncharted. IMO it's not worth it since the same money can get you a more capable 'Dale tandem...but you're not looking at it in those terms. Not much in the way of historic value, and a flexy tandem isn't a good tandem.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not looking to buy any tandem just to look at it, I have better things to spend my money on. This one is very nice to look at and not just any tandem either. Since he offered me to buy it, that's why I'm considering getting this tandem. You just don't seem these around a lot anymore, it's 16 years old and in mint condition. Although the front suspension fork was upgraded to a one with huge stanchions Ø40+mm, instead of the standard Judy fork. Make it look even better.

Anyway I'm not gonna get it before next summer, if it's still there and if I still want it and have the money for it. 

Thanks for your opinion


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Sorry, what I was trying to say is : is $1k a reasonable price to buy this tandem mostly for display ?


----------

